# Обучение — недостающее звено в физиотерапии



## NickH (18 Фев 2012)

*Фрэнк Уайлдман (Frank Wildman) GCFT, Ph.D.*

[Прим. перевод. — данной статье уже более 20 лет, тем не менее она сегодня все также актуальна для Запада и тем более для отчественных специалистов, т.к. на територии СНГ соматическое обучение (Метод Фельденкрайза, Саматика Т. Ханны и др.) на данный момент почти не представлено.]

Исследуя физиотерапию сегодня, я вспоминаю доэволюционистов, которые в XIX веке стали изучать биологию, геологию, палеонтологию и другие естественные науки. Они находились в удивительно схожей ситуации. Существовала масса новых наблюдаемых явлений и множество методов для дальнейших наблюдений. Но существовал принципиальный понятийный пробел, который не позволял объяснить многие противоречия и несоответствия имеющихся данных.

Временами случался прорыв в систематизации ископаемых и живых форм, но никто не мог предложить теорию, которая могла бы растолковать все существующие данные и пояснить, каким образом зародилась жизнь или почему со временем возникали все более и более сложные формы жизни. Чтобы объяснить это бесконечное множество наблюдений и попытаться интегрировать всю каталогизированную информацию о природном мире, ученые предлагали невероятные теории, такие как самопроизвольное появление жизни, теорию приобретенных признаков, теорию делювианистов, которые предполагали, что мир разрушался цикличными великими потопами, теорию вулканистов, которые предполагали, что мир регулярно затапливался лавой.

Физиотерапевтам важно понимать, что каждая из данных теорий была основана на огромном количестве научных исследований и имеет массу последователей среди ученых, часто прочие теории просто высмеивались. Кое-кто пытался найти способ синтезировать элементы каждой теории в некий эклектический образ мира. Со временем многие ученые начали подозревать, что чего-то во всех этих теориях не хватает и что требуется найти нечто совершенно иное, нечто, не относящееся ни к одной гипотезе, но все же способное собрать или объединить все данные в одну всеобъемлющую картину мира.

Сегодня существует огромное количество методик, находящихся в распоряжении физиотерапевтов, и множество учений о различных контингентах больных. Тем не менее многие теоретические и клинические противоречия и расхождения в разных методах указывают на отсутствие согласованности в ответе на вопрос: какие же все-таки основные принципы человеческого функционирования определяют эффективное лечение? Я вижу, что, к сожалению, не существует единой полной исчерпывающей теории функционирования мозга и тела, которая включала бы все методы лечения пациентов.

Многие терапевты решают эту дилемму, основываясь на эклектическом подходе. Они могут решить определенную неврологическую проблему, используя частично то Бобат-терапию (нейроразвивающая терапия), то метод PNF (проприоцептивное нервно-мышечное проторение), в зависимости от условий или иногда исходя из личных соображений относительно эффективности методов. Отсюда возникают проблемы — ведь предположения, лежащие в основе действующих моделей PNF о том, как на самом деле функционирует мозг, довольно сильно отличаются от моделей, применяемых в Бобат-терапии. Будто в голове у пациента существует два разных мозга со взаимно исключающими принципами работы. Это приводит к разногласиям терапевтов, которые придерживаются разных направлений развития медицинской мысли относительно того, каким должен быть наиболее эффективный способ лечения пациента. И хотя многие терапевты изучали и пользуются обоими методами, существует также много последовательных сторонников одного или другого, потому что они считают «другой» метод менее продуманным или же менее пригодным для работы.

Терапевты-ортопеды, которые прибегают к процедурам иммобилизации суставов, также освоили другие эклектические техники, которые они почерпнули у Майтланда, Кальтенборна и других мануальных терапевтов. Работы Дж. Сириакса, миоэнергетические и краниосакральные техники часто добавляются в список терапевта, после того как он побывает на курсах повышения квалификации. Иногда некоторые эти методы противоречат друг другу как в плане практического применения, так и в том, что касается функциональных принципов, и это приводит к возникновению подхода «делать что угодно, лишь бы работало».

Выход из совершенно тупикового положения, в котором находились ученые около 100 лет назад, был найден благодаря дарвиновской теории эволюции жизни путем естественного отбора. Это был очень творческий, важный и далеко идущий взгляд на жизнь, который западная цивилизация развивала почти тысячелетие. Теория Дарвина ускорила развитие научной мысли всего мира, связала множество запутанных и фрагментарных данных и навсегда изменила наш взгляд на жизнь и наше место в мире. Озарение Дарвина позволило возникнуть действительно научному пониманию мира. Это и было недостающим звеном всех природных и биологических наук.

Я придерживаюсь мнения, что физиотерапия переживает такой же переломный момент, как когда-то и ученые-доэволюционисты. Сегодня действительно необходима обобщающая модель, которая объединит все разрозненные практики и гипотезы, существующие сейчас в области физиотерапии. А это как раз та область, которая устраняет историческое разделение между разумом и телом и тем самым полностью связывает как психологическое, так и физическое лечение.

Чтобы создать концептуальную систему, которая интегрировала бы существующие ныне физиотерапевтические процедуры, нужно разработать модель, которая будет заключать в себе все аспекты человеческого функционирования — от движений до эмоций. Поскольку в настоящем внимание сосредоточено на физической стороне, необходимо найти общую «отраслевую теорию», охватившую все виды клинических случаев, с которыми разрозненно работают в больницах и клиниках сегодня.

Центром этой более сильной концептуальной системы для физиотерапии должно быть признание не только невероятной способности человека к обучению, но и непреодолимая необходимость в нем. Все больше нейрофизиологов и исследователей интересуются методом Фельденкрайза потому, что он не только отвечает необходимости учиться, но и развивает клинические навыки, которые неизменно используют особые аспекты человеческой способности учиться. И эти навыки применимы к разрешению любой проблемы — от ортопедических нарушений до хронических болей, от детских неврологических расстройств до тренировок лучших спортсменов и гериатрии. Особенно интересно, что это делается при помощи одной непротиворечивой концептуальной системы и набора практических техник.

Модели человеческого обучения достаточно изощренные, чтобы справиться с грандиозной задачей концептуальной интеграции всех биологических наук, разработанных такими ведущими биологами и нейрофизиологами, как Умберто Матурана (доктор философии, нейробиологии, Гарвардский университет), Карл Прибрам (доктор медицины и философии, Стэнфордский университет, лаборатория нейропсихиатрии и президент Фонда Фельденкрайза) и другими учеными, которые работают в бурно развивающейся области когнитивных исследований. Их интересует именно возможность клинического применения данных моделей, что уже используется в подходе сенсорно-моторного обучения по методу Фельденкрайза.

Конечно же, уже существует множество моделей сенсорно-моторного обучения, основанного на принципах последовательного детского развития, которые используются многими физиотерапевтами. Тем не менее все, что подразумевается под обучением в используемых на сегодняшний день моделях, таких как Бобат-терапия, PNF или сенсорно-моторная интеграция и так далее, на самом деле является выработкой условных рефлексов. Существует большая путаница в различении методов обучения, основанных на условных рефлексах, и процессов обучения, построенных на самоосознавании. На последнее способен только человек.

В образовательных программах современной физиотерапии существует здоровая тенденция стремиться к большей «научности» подхода в лечении пациентов. Это необходимо, однако у многих людей есть склонность пытаться объяснить все аспекты человеческих возможностей, начиная от низшего возможного уровня организации. Например, они наивно предполагают, что если бы мы понимали, как физика и биохимия взаимосвязаны с неврологией, мы смогли бы приблизиться к научному пониманию человеческого разума. Соответственно ничто не может считаться верным, пока не будет отслежено до самых начальных уровней понимания. Это не научное, а, скорее, превратное понимание природы самой науки.

Попытка описать функциональную способность пациента в разрезе самых базовых уровней действий и при этом быть более научным, похожа на определение собаки как лающей капусты. С такой точки зрения человеческое обучение действительно выглядит как сложная последовательность условных рефлексов, которые в основе своей зиждутся на низких уровнях биологических процессов. Однако человеческую способность к самоосознанию очень сложно объяснить линейно или иерархически, а подобная материалистическая научность отказывается признать, что у людей есть совершенно уникальные качества, которые невозможно понять, разбирая их на составляющие.

Одна из причин, по которым метод Фельденкрайза способен использовать возможности человеческого познания даже при работе с пациентами, получившими травмы головы и потерявшими кратковременную память, или же с младенцами с церебральным параличом, заключается в том, что метод не только работает с настройкой поля внимания пациента, но и расширяет его способность осознавать себя. Метод может улучшить способность людей учиться самостоятельно, а не просто учит их выработке навыков. Это достигается в работе с пациентом при помощи инструкций, а не в попытках исправить его. Пациент улучшает общие познавательные способности и самоосознание, повышая свое умение находить различия.

[....]


----------



## NickH (18 Фев 2012)

[продолжение]

Способность находить различия является основой человеческой осознанности. Если мы не отличаем одни вещи от других, если не чувствуем отличия одного состояния от другого, нам не остается другого выбора, как только раз за разом повторять одни и те же паттерны дисфункциональных движений. Если не улучшить личной чувствительности пациента и не усилить его самоосознание, он будет вести себя как дрессированное животное и не будет пользоваться человеческим мозгом. Пациент же может достичь куда большего, улучшив свою способность находить чувственные различия, связанные с улучшением двигательной способности. Таким образом нервная система пациента сможет найти наилучший способ работы. Иначе он просто получит улучшенную систему использования движений без какого-либо ощущения или понимания ее. Следовательно, Фельденкрайз-практиком каждый пациент рассматривается как ученик.

Физиотерапевты после прохождения курса клинического применения метода Фельденкрайза говорят о том, что больше не смотрят на пациента только с позиции первичных симптомов. Вместо этого они стали понимать, как исследовать стиль обучения пациента. Их восхитила идея работы с человеком в целом. За многие годы я слышал много раз от разных физиотерапевтов, что прежде при работе с пациентом они большей частью пытались скорректировать состояние людей путем выявления хоть какого-либо функционального улучшения после применения какого-либо приема из одного из существующих учений.

Например, когда терапевт мобилизует позвоночник пациента, возникает куда большее движение, чем простое движение сустава. Нервная система этого пациента отвечает на прикосновение и на движение и записывает это как часть потенциально полезной информации. После прохождения курсов по методу Фельденкрайза терапевты-ортопеды начинают понимать, что значительный эффект от их работы приходится на область неврологии. И даже больше, они учатся использовать контакт, направления движений и силу прикосновения, чтобы обучить пациента, как ему необходимо перестроить свое тело во избежание зажима сустава или как стабилизировать сверхподвижный сустав необычно точным способом. Для терапевта необычайно мощным инструментом оказывается знание, как использовать эту способность нервной системы для возникновения изменений и обучения пациента, а не обращаться с ним как с объектом, которому нужно что-то вправить.

После изучения метода Фельденкрайза терапевты, работая с неврологическими пациентами, чувствовали облегчение, ведь они находили теорию и набор практических инструментов, с учетом даже тех нескольких противоречивых теорий и комплексов действий, которым они обучились ранее. Многие физиотерапевты, прошедшие обучение по  методу Фельденкрайза, поведали мне, что метод дал им  ключ к их собственным знаниям и практике. Это кажется еще более верным в отношении более опытных терапевтов, которые «перепробовали все».

Поскольку физиотерапия продолжает развиваться, однажды установится связь между многими разношерстными практиками и подходами к работе с телом и умом человека. Как теория эволюции стала недостающим звеном, позволившим всем биологическим наукам продолжить свое развитие, так и метод Фельденкрайза предлагает теоретическую и практическую базу для решения аналогичной проблемы в физиотерапии.

Оригинал: Learning: The Missing Link in Physical Therapy
Physical Therapy Forum. Volume VII, No. 6, February 8, 1988
Перевод:  проект «Метод Фельденкрайза по-русски»


----------

